# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Removing a wall in a unit

## joopyjoops

We've just bought our first home... a 2-bed unit in need of a serious reno! We're thinking about removing a wall between the kitchen and the laundry, but wondering if anyone has any idea of how much something like this might cost? It's only maybe 2 x 1m sections of walls, so i'm not sure if it's structural or not. We are on the first floor, and there is one unit above us. Should i get a structural engineer in first, or check with the owners corporation/ strata?

----------


## nww1969

> We've just bought our first home... a 2-bed unit in need of a serious reno! We're thinking about removing a wall between the kitchen and the laundry, but wondering if anyone has any idea of how much something like this might cost? It's only maybe 2 x 1m sections of walls, so i'm not sure if it's structural or not. We are on the first floor, and there is one unit above us. Should i get a structural engineer in first, or check with the owners corporation/ strata?

  If you are serious about it you should do both of what you have suggested. 
Get a structural report and submit to your body corporate. 
It could help if they have the report at hand before they  can say no. 
worse case is they say no and you have forked out for the report. 
Body corporates can be strange beasts.

----------


## Bloss

Not enough info (although you'll need to talk to body corporate at some stage) - what is the building made from - is it full brick, brick veneer, timber framed, wooden floors, concrete floors? Are the perimeter walls of your unit brick, rendered or plasterboard and are internal walls brick, render or plasterboard? 
Depending on the answer forum members might be able to give considered advice.

----------


## joopyjoops

Thanks for getting back to me. The building is full brick (circa 1970s), and i'm not entirely sure about the perimeter and internal walls, though I think they are also full brick. We don't move in for another month, so i can't check until then.  
I really need a builder to come and have a look... can anyone recommend someone in Dee Why NSW? I just want to have an idea a) if it is possible and b) the likely cost.  
This is the unit: http://www.domain.com.au/Property/Fo...did=2008742066 
Thanks heaps!

----------


## Bloss

> Thanks for getting back to me. The building is full brick (circa 1970s), and i'm not entirely sure about the perimeter and internal walls, though I think they are also full brick. We don't move in for another month, so i can't check until then.  
> I really need a builder to come and have a look... can anyone recommend someone in Dee Why NSW? I just want to have an idea a) if it is possible and b) the likely cost.  
> This is the unit: http://www.domain.com.au/Property/Fo...did=2008742066 
> Thanks heaps!

  As you say you will need a pro to take a look to tell you what's possible and how technically difficult it will be - then you have to deal with the Body Corporate . . .  
Not a reflection on you, but I am amazed that anyone (and most seem to) can buy a property and have no idea of what it is built from inside & out. Especially surprised if they have any notion of doing renovations which, if the property is more than a few years old, many would be hoping to do. 
You have to know the nature of the structure because it will determine how hard any updates or more substantial changes would be, how much would be possible DIY vs professionals and so the likely costs involved. If the costs are too high, or likely to be,  then the value might simply not be there. You might also discover that it is effectively impossible to do any major changes - for technical and/or cost reasons. 
Since for most people a property or properties will be the biggest investment they ever make doing so without that basic information is astounding IMO.  :Confused:

----------


## martrix

*+ 1.*

----------


## rusel

*+1+ another 1* :Confuzzled:

----------

